# Conditional Catching at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
May 17, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Winds over the course of the past few days have been off and on. On calm days, things have been really nice. On windy days, however, it has been an occasional struggle to get to where you want to go in order to fish. But, regardless of some rather extraordinary high winds at times, bay waters have managed to stay in fairly decent shape and have seemed to settle quite rapidly when the wind dies. The bays are undergoing a â€œgreening effectâ€, and the water is simply becoming beautiful in color, especially in the middle of the day when the sun is high in the sky.

Some of the nicer trout being caught right now arenâ€™t necessarily coming from places you might ordinarily expect, like over shell for example. A lot of the recent travels to mid-bay oyster reefs out in San Antonio Bay have produced good numbers of trout, but just not many with much size to them. Many of the bigger trout that have been experienced have come from anywhere there has been a good supply of baitfish, whether thatâ€™s shin-deep water over mud, or 3-5 feet of water over a sandy pothole surrounded by grass. Bait activity has been the ticket, so make sure you find the bait before spending a lot of your precious time out on the water chasing ghosts. The way things have been going around here lately is that if you can find the bait, you will typically find the trout, reds, and maybe even a big, fat, hungry flounder.

Weâ€™ve been very fortunate in the fact that the level of difficulty associated with catching fish this spring has been, at times, rather minimal. Thatâ€™s not to say that the guides have not had to work for the catch, because there have been days that are much harder than others. But, thatâ€™s always the case with fishing. Weâ€™ve experienced difficulties with high winds, but have also had to battle times of slack winds, which is just as much of a challenge as that of high winds when it comes to â€œcatchingâ€. Weâ€™ve also encountered a number of days with northerly winds, which also presents a much harder effort in order to produce positive catching results. Being able to rely on your experience as an angler and leaning on your knowledge can carry you a long way when fishing under such varying conditions at this time in the year. Until we talk again, remember youâ€™re out there to relax and enjoy all that the great outdoors has to offer, so have fun and be careful!

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Fishing continues to improve day by day in spite of higher winds and a decreasing moon. On Monday, I was blessed to host a father and sons trip, which happens to be a repeat customer from 6 years ago. These guys lead busy lives between veterinarian work, college masters programs and finishing high school near the top of the class - definitely three gentlemen anyone would want to be associated with. Monday, however, it was about family time and sharing a good trout bite. As I hosted these guys I thought about the movie â€œA River Runs Through Itâ€. Monday after Mother's Day there was no one but myself at the dock and it seemed eerie at first but comforting as well. I realized that I needed this time alone to prepare for a day of inspiration from three guys I won't forget. God bless all.

*BOOK YOUR TRIP NOW* for Dates in *MAY* That Are Still Available!
Tue May 16th
Wed May 17th
Sun May 28th
Mon May 29th
Tue May 30th

**NEW:* *All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ' Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*








































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy skies. High around 85F. Winds SSE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low around 75F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. High 86F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable cloudiness. Low near 75F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly to mostly cloudy. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. Low 74F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A moderate onshore flow will continue today through Thursday as a trough of low pressure remains west of the waters. Elevated seas will keep small craft advisory conditions going into early this evening. A moderate to strong onshore flow will occur Thursday night through Friday. Wind and seas will subside Saturday as a frontal boundary enters central Texas. Isolated showers and thunderstorms will be possible Wednesday with scattered showers and thunderstorms Sunday.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 77.0 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 75.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------

